

Ask HN: State of Rails e-commerce? - GrahamsNumber

I&#x27;m looking to set up a small web store(on rails) and I&#x27;ve been looking at available solutions. I&#x27;ve found Spree, which seems overkill for my project, ror-ecommerce, which seems to be far from complete, and Piggyback, which hasn&#x27;t been updated in months. Are any of you using these platforms? What other options do I have for a small-scale store? Am I better off coding it from scratch?
======
pairing
I wrote an e-commerce store in rails just under a year ago. I did some of the
same research, and I looked into Spree & Piggyback. Spree has a talented team
and I was excited to try them but I found the project buggy, huge code base, &
very inflexible.

In the end, I decided to roll my own solution from scratch and use Stripe
instead of using one of the pre-built solutions. In hindsight, rolling my own
solution was the way to go and the time spent starting from scratch was
probably quicker than having to learn something like spree anyway.

